# Das Anglerboard hat ausgedient!!!



## Dok (22. März 2003)

Mit dieser Überschrift habe ich vor einiger Zeit auch schon die Mod`s geärgert.
Aber so lesen das ein paar Leute mehr.....

Nachdem sich die Zugriffe auf unser System, und leider auch ein paar kleine Probleme immer mehr häufen haben wir uns entschieden die Forensoftware zu wechseln und auf ein „stärkeres“ System auszuweichen. Wir haben verschiedene Systeme gestestet und uns mit einigen Webmastern unterhalten.
In die engere Wahl kamen der Nachfolger dieses Systems, das wbb2 das System von ubb oder das System von Markführer vBulletin (welches leider recht teuer ist), das VB.

Die Entscheidung war nicht einfach, denn für das wbb2 sprachen die leichte Datenübernahme, der deutsche Support und der günstige Preis.
Das ubb hat zwar auch deutschen Support, erweis sich für unsere Zwecke leider nicht als das richtige.
Für den Marktführer sprachen die Zuverlässigkeit, die Geschwindigkeit, die Belastbarkeit (bei gleichzeitigen Zugriffen) und die Referenzen. Denn dieses System wird in vielen Großen Foren mit weit über 10000 Membern und über 200 gleichzeitigen Zugriffen eingesetzt.
Das war es auch schließlich was den Ausschlag gab.

So werden wir Ende des Monats auf das vBulletin-Board umsteigen!

*Was heißt das für euch alle?* 
Wir werden alle wichtigen Daten in das System übernehmen können.
Nicht übernommen werden können:
- Ergebnisse von Umfragen (Leider, aber es gab bei den Tests zu viele Probleme du wir wollen ein sauberes System)
- Anhänge
- Avatare
- und noch ein paar Profileinstellungen.

Alle diese Funktionen sind aber im neuen System vorhanden und können wieder genutzt werden. Und ein paar neue Funktionen noch dazu.

Auf die Userpages müssen wir allerdings eine zeit lang verzichten.

Damit Ihr euch schon mal umsehen könnt, gebe ich das System jetzt schon mal zum Testen frei.
*Bitte beachtet aber:* 
Bei der entgültigen Umstellung gehen alle Daten in dem neuen System wieder verloren!!!
Ihr könnt gerne alles Testen, aber es wird wieder gelöscht!
Die Suche wird noch nicht vollständig laufen, da wir den dafür notwendigen Index auch erst bei der Hauptumstellung erstellen werden.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch viel Spaß beim testen!

Hier geht’s lang 
PS: Wir haben versucht alles so weit wie möglich so wie hier aussehen zu lassen um euch das ganze nicht all zu schwer zu machen!


----------



## Bowman (22. März 2003)

Schreck lass nach - so eine Überschrift zu wählen  :q 

Auf ins neue System - mal testen wie&acute;s aussieht  :m 

Und: An dieser Stelle vielleicht mal wieder einen Dank an die Verantwortlichen,
die sich ständig dafür einsetzen und daran arbeiten,
das das Board noch besser wird.

In diesem Sinne: Dank und #r


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2003)

Find ich gut,dass Dok nicht nur die Mods sondern auch die Member mit dem Titel dieses Threads schockt.
Als der Thread mit dem gleichen Titel im Privatforum auftauchte, war meine Frau kurz davor den Krankenwagen zu rufen. :m  :m  :m


----------



## Sportfisher (22. März 2003)

Finde ich gut das es jetzt ein stärkeres system eingesetzt wird!


----------



## buggs (22. März 2003)

Dok super #r 
Hoffentlich gibt es bei der Umstellung keine Probleme  #g


----------



## Andreas Michael (22. März 2003)

Klasse mehr sag ich nicht dazu, ist ja genau so wie das alte gute bord.
 #g  #g  #g  #g  #g  #g stossen wir an auf die neue Zukunft des Bordes #g  #g  #g  #g  :z  :z  :q


----------



## Kunze (22. März 2003)

Hallo!

Wünsche Viel Erfolg bei der Umstellung und uns allen danach Viel Spaß mit dem Neuen.  :m  #h


----------



## Wedaufischer (22. März 2003)

Hallo Mädels, #h 

ich wünsche ebenfalls viel Erfolg bei der Umstellung und uns allen danach noch mehr Spaß.  :m  :m


----------



## Bitterling (22. März 2003)

*Umstellung*

:c tschüß dem alten Board
 :m Willkommen dem neuen :z #v


----------



## elefant (22. März 2003)

Ein RIESENLOB allen &acute;Machern&acute;!!!!!
         Und : DANKE!


----------



## HeinzJuergen (22. März 2003)

Toll!
Macht irgendwie einen zuverlässigen Eindruck!#6 

Und.. es kommt nochmal Leben in die Avatareszene :q 

Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Geier0815 (22. März 2003)

Das Board ist tot, es lebe das Board!!!


----------



## Sportfisher (22. März 2003)

Das ist ja lustig vermisst ih euer altes board dann nicht mehr?


NÖ! :q


----------



## wolle (22. März 2003)

gefällt mir,gut gemacht #v 
danke :m


----------



## wodibo (23. März 2003)

Martin Du Schelm :q Das gibt ne Menge Herzkasperkandidaten :m 

Viel Erfolg bei der Umstellung #6 :m


----------



## Ossipeter (23. März 2003)

Viel Erfolg mit dem Neuen und Danke für Euere tolle Arbeit


----------



## Franky (23. März 2003)

Wir haben diverse sogenannte &quot;Referenzkunden&quot; von VBB einmal &quot;besucht&quot; (ich verrate jetzt nicht das Genre - sonst lande ich sofort vor der BFF!) mit  16.000 - knapp 50.000 registrierten Benutzern und bis zu 340.000 Beiträgen, deren &quot;Onlinerekord&quot; bei 1.900 Usern gleichzeitig steht!!!
Sicherlich wissen wir nicht, welche Hardware dahinter steht, aber auch die Anforderungen an die Software müssen stimmen!!


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (23. März 2003)

Erst einmal danke an alle Member und Mods.
Ganz erhlich gesagt finde ich sieht das neue sehr ungewohnt aus. Naja man wird sich dran gewöhnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2003)

> mit 16.000 - knapp 50.000 registrierten Benutzern und bis zu 340.000 Beiträgen


Da ist aber unser AB mit knapp 2200 Mitgliedern und jetzt fast 170.000 Beiträgen mehr als gut im Rennen.  :q  :q 
Wenn wir dann auch mal 16.000 Mitglieder haben, müßten das bei der jetzigen &quot;Schreibfreude&quot; ja dann über 700.000 Beiträge im AB sein. :m  :m


----------



## Salmonelle (23. März 2003)

Tach zusammen,
mein Herz hat sich wieder ausgekaspert, dachte schon:&quot;sch...e&quot;...
Das neue Outfit sieht doch gut aus, da ham wir uns doch schnell dran gewöhnt, oder?
Nur weiter so.

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. März 2003)

Schaut echt gut aus das &quot;Ganz Neue Board&quot;.


----------



## ollidi (24. März 2003)

Das war nicht gut. Der Notarzt ist gerade wieder von mir weggefahren. :q :q

Das neue Board sieht aber gut aus. Viel Erfolg und viel Grlück bei der Umstellung. :m


----------



## masch1 (24. März 2003)

#6 Schaut gut aus das neue AB ich freu mich schon drauf :z


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. März 2003)

So nach und nach finde ich es auch immer besser. Zu Anfang war es noch gewöhnungsbedürftig aber nu is alles supi! #6
Wann gehts denn nun los mit der Umstellung?


----------



## nachoman (24. März 2003)

juhu! :q  EIN NEUES BOARD! #r


----------



## Baitrunner (25. März 2003)

Ich drück euch die Daumen für eine reibungslose Umstellung :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (25. März 2003)

wie schon gesagt schaut das &quot;ganz neue Board&quot; super aus. Bloß eins stört mich etwas, man sieht bei den einzelnen Bereichen zwar wer die letzte Antwort geschrieben hat. Man sieht aber nicht zu welchem Thema.


----------



## Dok (25. März 2003)

> _Original von Stuffel _
> wie schon gesagt schaut das &quot;ganz neue Board&quot; super aus. Bloß eins stört mich etwas, man sieht bei den einzelnen Bereichen zwar wer die letzte Antwort geschrieben hat. Man sieht aber nicht zu welchem Thema.



Das ist leider für den Konverter etwas viel verlangt.
Um es genau zu sagen habe ich es aufgegeben.
Aber das ist nur bei den Konvertieren Beiträgen so. Sobald in dem neuen System ein Beitrag geschrieben wird, steht auch wieder das Thema da.
Kannst es gerne ausprobieren, wird ja wieder gelöscht!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (25. März 2003)

Hi Dok,



> Aber das ist nur bei den Konvertieren Beiträgen so. Sobald in dem neuen System ein Beitrag geschrieben wird, steht auch wieder das Thema da.




Ich bin mir schon sicher das Du da voll dran bist das das Board nichts an seiner Atraktievität verliehrt. :m


----------

